# Baitcaster for beginners



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I need a baitcaster recommendation for my 12 year old nephew. He is a fishing fanatic and is asking for a baitcaster rod and reel for his birthday. Can anyone recommend a baitcaster that is user friendly? I worry about him getting frustrated with backlashes.

Thanks!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't have any recommendations myself but here is a video @raisinrat. It is very useful on how to set up a baitcaster. Shoot him a pm he will be able to help out with picking out a reel.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Thill,

Lews and Shimano have some good baitcaster for a newbie. I would suggest spending as much as you can on the reel for the reason that the nicer they are the more adjustable they are. Lews as one at $59.99 and one at $79.99 that is pretty good for thier price point. But where you get bang for buck in baitcaster is the $99.99 mark. I will hopefully have some Lew's Mach combos in very soon. They are very popular with the younger kids here in the shop and have a good reel on them and a very nice rod for $179.99. 

With a little heads up I could work with your boy here at the shop and see if we can get him comfortable enough using one on his own before you leave the store and try to get one that fits in your budget.

here is the video @Duck-Hunter tried to post.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I just started using a baitcaster last year for the first time. I started out by just flipping a jig into a bucket around my yard. Once I got the handle of that I was able to work on the casting aspect of things. Unless you are looking to burn crankbaits, you really need to get the basics of flipping down (IMO). I also spent a lot of time on the adjustments to get my real to respond the best that it could without allowing the backlashes. I have dialed down the brake quite a bit and I am getting better. Last year I did end up buying (3) different Lews reels and I did have a bit of trouble with them slipping a couple of times when setting the hook when flipping. I had the drag tightened down as far as it could go. I wasn't the most pleased with them. This year I bought all new Quantum Smoke reels in hopes that the problem doesn't repeat itself. The key thing is to just get out there and practice. I am still trying to get better with things!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

here is the video @Duck-Hunter tried to post.




[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the help! Lol


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

raisinrat said:


> Thill,
> 
> Lews and Shimano have some good baitcaster for a newbie. I would suggest spending as much as you can on the reel for the reason that the nicer they are the more adjustable they are. Lews as one at $59.99 and one at $79.99 that is pretty good for thier price point. But where you get bang for buck in baitcaster is the $99.99 mark. I will hopefully have some Lew's Mach combos in very soon. They are very popular with the younger kids here in the shop and have a good reel on them and a very nice rod for $179.99.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the offer! If we lived closer I would certainly take you up on it.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

I have had a bunch of bass sized baitcasters over the years. Out of all of them my AbuGarcia Black Max'es all have remained while the others have left. The newer Black Max 3 low profile is my favorite out of the bunch of black maxes though. Now that I think about it all of the bass sized baitcasters and even my big catfish reels currently in my possession say AbuGarcia on them. 

My suggestion for ease of use/value: http://www.abugarcia.com/abugarcia-...abu-garcia-black-max-low-profile/1373565.html


----------



## fishingmonster (Jan 17, 2011)

357Maximum said:


> I have had a bunch of bass sized baitcasters over the years. Out of all of them my AbuGarcia Black Max'es all have remained while the others have left. The newer Black Max 3 low profile is my favorite out of the bunch of black maxes though. Now that I think about it all of the bass sized baitcasters and even my big catfish reels currently in my possession say AbuGarcia on them.
> 
> My suggestion for ease of use/value: http://www.abugarcia.com/abugarcia-...abu-garcia-black-max-low-profile/1373565.html


----------



## fishingmonster (Jan 17, 2011)

For a Kid! Should we be using mono Braid or something else?


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

fishingmonster said:


> For a Kid! Should we be using mono Braid or something else?


I have never seen the need to use anything other than good old tried and true 8 lb Trilene XL, but that is me and I KNOW MATTER OF FACTLY if you asked 12 different people you could possibly get 13 different answers.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

fishingmonster said:


> For a Kid! Should we be using mono Braid or something else?


For a kid, I'll go with mono. Chances are he'll have a few backlashes he can't get out and mono is much cheaper to replace than braid.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I know that it's expensive, but 65lb braid is a lot harder to backlash and its easier to get out in the event that it happens. I had some massive backlashes with mono when I first started to learn and it took days to get them lout. However, this is just my opinion and what works for me.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

I had tried baitcasters a couple times without much luck and saw a post here about the Bass Pro Shops "pro qualifier" bait caster reel. They have two separate systems to help prevent back lash. (You might be able to locate the discussion with the search feature).

They would occasionally go on sale for around 50 bucks, so I tried one. I'm not great at it, but can finally use a BC reel. I liked the reel enough that I now have 2 more. I still have some learning to do, because I see some guys casting lures that are a lot lighter than I can cast. I see that BPS now lists an upgraded version for 99 bucks, which was about the full list price for the reels I have-- not sure if BPS ever puts the new model on sale. Hope that helps...

Related...Thanks for the post about trying hi strength braid. I have been using mono in my reels (10, 12, and 17 I think), but might try the braid on one this year.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bps pro qualifier. Nice reels for the money, especially when they are on sale for $50 all the time. Have several theat have seen one serious use without any problems. I would start with some heavy mono until he gets the hang of it. Then I would switch to braid, flouro or what ever you want.


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

I would spool with 10 LB mono for a beginner.

A good thing for beginners is to let out about 100' of line then place a 3" to 4" piece of electrical tape on the spool then reel in the line. Doing this will make it easier to get backlashes out & will prevent the backlash from going deep in the spool & less chance of wasting line.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Maybe some high vis so he can learn how to untangle knots faster. That seemed to motivate me!

Have him throw a garbage can lid on the lawn and practice using it. When he gets better switch to a frisbee for a target. I think this is as important as the reel and there are some good ones out there.


----------



## d7645 (May 24, 2014)

thill said:


> I need a baitcaster recommendation for my 12 year old nephew. He is a fishing fanatic and is asking for a baitcaster rod and reel for his birthday. Can anyone recommend a baitcaster that is user friendly? I worry about him getting frustrated with backlashes.
> 
> Thanks!



I've used baitcasters for over 30 years and they have come a long way since my 80's Shimano. They are easier to cast now along all brands, but I've found Bass Pro Qualifier to be extremely easy to dial in and is only $100.


----------

